# Moondance



## Kazooie (Dec 26, 2012)

https://soundcloud.com/seantel/moondance

Going to try and get a small quartet or double quartet (octet?) and preform this in a contest thing we have here. Arranged by me, piano written all by me. So yeah, it'd help if soundfonts could play words, but I'm sure the "ooh" sound works.


----------

